# flowtable and 100% load core



## aleksuss (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello. I've got a VPN server on FreeBSD 8.2 + MPD 5.5 and about 400 connections. I rebuilt my kernel without option FLOWTABLE because I had frozen system after 2 or 3 working days. It's a known bug with flowtable. And today I cvsup'ed kernel sources and I saw a new version net/flowtable.c from Jan/27/2011. I guessed the bug was fixed. Did anybody know about this? Maybe this bug really was fixed. Thanks for your answers.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2011)

Have a look: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/net/flowtable.c

It would probably help if you knew the bug's reference number.


----------



## aleksuss (Mar 3, 2011)

I rebuilt kernel with new sources and system freeze after 19 hours. This bug is still actual.


----------



## bestwc (Mar 10, 2011)

Could you explain more on your problem?


----------



## Gulfstream (Aug 15, 2011)

*Flowtable quick fix*

You don't need to rebuild a kernel for that.

`sysctl net.inet.flowtable.enable=0` will do nicely


----------



## Gulfstream (Sep 23, 2011)

aleksuss said:
			
		

> Hello. I've got a VPN server on FreeBSD 8.2 + MPD 5.5 and about 400 connections. I rebuilt my kernel without option FLOWTABLE because I had frozen system after 2 or 3 working days. It's a known bug with flowtable. And today I cvsup'ed kernel sources and I saw a new version net/flowtable.c from Jan/27/2011. I guessed the bug was fixed. Did anybody know about this? Maybe this bug really was fixed. Thanks for your answers.



By the way, I've never managed to get more than 30 users with MPD on our corporate servers. How do you manage to do that? Would you mind sharing your mpd.conf file ?


----------



## aleksuss (Sep 24, 2011)

Gulfstream said:
			
		

> By the way, I've never managed to get more than 30 users with MPD on our corporate servers. How do you manage to do that? Would you mind sharing your mpd.conf file ?



Sure 

```
[root@vpn2 /home/admin]# cat /usr/local/etc/mpd5/mpd.conf
startup:
	set user admin PASSWORD admin
	set console self 127.0.0.1 5005
	set console open
	set web self 192.168.100.105 5006
	set web open

default:
        load pptp_server

pptp_server:
	set ippool add pool1 10.10.11.2 10.10.254.254
        create bundle template B
        set iface enable proxy-arp
        set iface idle 1800
        set iface enable tcpmssfix
        set iface up-script "/usr/local/etc/mpd5/shaping/up.sh"
        set iface down-script "/usr/local/etc/mpd5/shaping/down.sh"
        set ipcp yes vjcomp
        set ipcp ranges 11.11.11.1/32 ippool pool1
        set ipcp dns 192.168.100.105
        create link template L pptp
        set link action bundle B
        set link enable multilink
        set link yes acfcomp protocomp
        set link no pap chap
        set link enable chap
        set link keep-alive 10 60
        set link mtu 1460
        set pptp self 192.168.100.105
	set pptp disable windowing
        set link enable incoming
	# Radius
	load radius
radius:
        set radius server 127.0.0.1 PASSWORD 1812 1813
        set radius retries 3
	set radius config /usr/local/etc/mpd5/radius.conf
        set auth acct-update 300
        set auth enable radius-auth
        set auth enable radius-acct
        set radius enable message-authentic
```


----------



## Gulfstream (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------

